# Newbie, 41 years young (and not very good at IT or IVF terminology yet)!



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Good morning - just wanted to say hi and see if there are any ladies out there who are at a similar stage to compare notes, and any experienced ladies who can help with anything that might be useful! 

I'm a complete beginner to IVF. We've been trying for two years, 1 miscarriage. We have just climbed the mountain to secure one round of IVF funded by the NHS (yay!) and we have chosen to go with Nurture in Notts. Had our first appointment yesterday, blood test and internal scan (that was interesting)! 

I have a microprolactimona (diagnosed at Christmas just gone) and am on meds to reduce my prolactin.

Also at the scan yesterday the lovely lady advised that I have a cyst but said that this is quite normal.  Next appointment is on Wednesday. No idea what to expect! Wonder if a cyst will be an issue??

Ps sorry if this is posted in the wrong place! I am rubbish at IT!


----------



## scattykatty (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi Tooties,

Welcome to FF! I'm 40 and have just had my second cycle at Nurture. (I also chose Nurture for my NHS cycle and stuck with them) Pregnant both times, embryo never really grew properly last time (protracted miscarriage) but have a heartbeat this time. Aware that it's still early days though...

I also had a cyst both times (have a history of endometriomas) but they weren't a size they worried about. They can deal with them if they get too big though.

There's a bunch of us chatting online, many around 40-42 age at Nurture currently. Come and join us: 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=371433.msg6839290#new 
Good luck!


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Hi Scattykatty
Thanks ever so much for the reply. 
Fingers crossed all goes well for you. Sending positive vibes!
Thanks for the invite to the thread. I will venture on over and say hello.
X


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

hi tootles, 

welcome to ff, sorry to hear about your miscarriage  

cysts come and go, quite often after AF they have disappeared. They will check to see if it is growing during the cycle, if it is still there. Sometimes I have had cysts that are there over several cycles (usually around 25mm) but depending on what treatment, it can be ignored... sometimes for fresh cycles, they might decide to wait until after your next period to see if it is gone...

oh yeah the internal is a surprising experience, unfortunately you get all too used to it. Have you started your treatment or are they just getting baseline information?

It might be worth having a look at the treatment diaries as lots of those go through all the details of what happens for a cycle, just to give you an insight of what to expect, help you think of what questions to ask at the appointments and then once you are stimming (taking the meds) you can hope on the cycle buddies boards to chat with people going through what you are going through.

Best of luck with everything  
aissha


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Hello!
Sorry to hear about your loss. We have also experienced this issue( I mean my partner and me) 
I had several miscarriages and couldn't get pregnant naturally. As you we opted for de ivf in one clinic. By now, I have just started my medication and already had an initial at clinic. the nice manager there explained everything in details. So we got to know a lot about ivf itself. 
so if you have any questions concerning this issue I will be a pleasure to answer you. 

as for your question, in any case your doc will check if it is growing, for sure he or she will tell you what is the best way and what kind of medication you have to take.
to my mind, it's better to keep calm and follow your doc's prescriptions.


----------



## Whitley (Jul 1, 2016)

Hi ladies, I'm a newbie too .. aged 41.5, . ttc 15months with 1 miscarriage over a year ago.... I've just been for my initial appt this morning at Nurture Nottingham - scan and bloods taken for AMH- can I join u for support ? I have a fibroid within the wall which I knew about ( but they called it huge&#128532;- a worry ) & an hemmhoragic ovarian cyst - bit worried about this too - waiting for consultant appt which isn't till 25th July xx

I'm a complete ivf beginner too !


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Hi Whitley
Welcome to the forum! We're the same age, both beginners and at the same clinic! Yay!
How did you find your initial appointment? 
Other really useful threads that you might want to join, I found are the Esat Midlands one for ladies at the same clinic, and also the cycle buddies thread which is soooo lovely and useful. 
Good luck to you on your IVF journey!
Xx


----------

